# Medidas de cajón de subwoofer



## Zdrake (Oct 31, 2006)

Bueno, el tema es que me gustaría saber si alguien sabe las medidas de un cajón de subwoofer para PA con altavoz transductor RCF de 18" y unos 1000w de potencia. Lo quiero fabricar yo mismo pero no encuentro nada sobre este tema. 

Gracias y saludos


----------



## pete77 (Oct 31, 2006)

una vez baje no se de donde esta tabla por ahi te ayuda


----------



## Zdrake (Nov 1, 2006)

muchas gracias por la respuesta Pete. Se agradece. Voy a estudiarlo a ver que tal.
Por casualidad no sabras cual de las tres opciones es la mas adecuada no?

Saludos


----------



## audioman_mex (Nov 28, 2006)

Zdrake:

Amigo,creo que tu pregunta es de fácil solución,ese modelo de altavoz es de fabricación italiana,es un altavoz muy masivo por lo tanto de muy baja frecuencia de resonancia,ademas 
tiene una bobina con una incursión muy larga ,por lo tanto el volumen interno de la caja acústica es de aproximadamente 500 litros ,es electricamente muy eficiente con una curva de impedancia muy estable al aire libre ó en caja estandar ,bueno, el punto es que tu estando en España,puedes conseguir folletos informaciónrmativos de MONTARBO firma italiana que uso extensivamente este altavoz,con resultados fenomenales ,puedes copiar los diseños, los publica montarbo conlas medidas internas .lo que sí te puedo asegurar que funciona mejor por el tipo de compliansa que tiene montado en un bafle (caja acústica) lente doblado ,en España hace algún tiempo les decian de laberinto,es decir un ducto interno de 1/32 de longitud de onda de la frecuencia de resonancia de ese altavoz,por otro lado DAS te puede dar buenas ideas ,así como la firma danesa MACH, pero por experiencia te sugiero usar un clon de montarbo,funcionan muy bien por ahí de los 800 watts RMS ,no quiero coartar tu deseo de diseño pero pienzo que con un clon de montarbo ahorraras mucha plata  y tiempo.

saludos


----------

